# What is the best temperature range for a rabbit



## New to Rabbits

We are currently keeping the rabbit's room at 21C (70F), what is the ideal temp?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Rabbits tend to prefer things on the cool side. I have house rabbits so basically if I'm comfortable then they are comfortable. If I start to feel too warm (around 80F) I turn on the ac. It keeps the buns, gerbils, and people happy. The humidity levels also play a part. Hot and humid makes rabbits over heat quickly if they don't have help cooling down.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Rabbits tend to prefer things on the cool side. I have house rabbits so basically if I'm comfortable then they are comfortable. If I start to feel too warm (around 80F) I turn on the ac. It keeps the buns, gerbils, and people happy. The humidity levels also play a part. Hot and humid makes rabbits over heat quickly if they don't have help cooling down.



Have to agree with Brandy. My bunnies like it on the cool side too. Got up to 89 in the house (too early for AC) and had to get fans to help them cool down. Plus humidity is a bummer. I even have a hard time cooling off when it's too humid. 

68-70is perfect for my buns. But when it gets in the upper 80's in the house, they all look at me and wonder where's the nice cool air. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We are at 77 F.


----------



## LakeCondo

With virtually no humidity in Las V, 77` is good. They also don't like sudden changes, but sometimes they can't be helped. Today it's 20` cooler than it was yesterday.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

I'll try keeping it in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## BunMommaD

We keep our thermostat at right around 74.


----------



## panchomaha

Hi, I live in a Valley where the temperature could go until100 degree, so I need to have my AC on all the time?
Mostly is hot from 100pm to 6pm. I think one of my rabbit started to have some problem with the weather here. Today I had to give him some water with a seriner and some swett thing because he doesn't want to eat. Any sugestion how I can cool him of Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :?


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

60-70 degrees F is ideal for most rabbits. Keeping it under 80 degrees is more healthy for rabbits.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Panchomaha, if you can, freeze some water bottles, wrap them in a towel, and put them in with the bunny, so they can choose to lie up against the cold bottle, or not. You can also wet their ears with cold water.
I too live in the hot Central Valley, and when our AC broke down, these things helped a lot. Also hanging damp towels, frozen if possible, over their cage (not covering completely), and blowing a fan on that.
You can also put a few icecubes in their drinking water.


----------



## panchomaha

Hazel-mom

Thank you so much for your help, I am a little worryed about this because he didn't want to eat or drink... I think he is much better now with your suggestions. I hope he is going to be okay... Thank again and I will keep you post about his recovery.

I love you bunny picture.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Thank you  The bunny in that picture is Hazel, my first bunny. She died last july, aged 8&1/2.

I'm glad my suggestions helped. They can over-heat so quickly. Hope you can keep everyone cool! And there's some cooler weather on the way it seems


----------



## WTFCas

I usually leave my thermostat set to 80F. It's hot and humid here in East TN but there's a lot of shade on the house since I live on a wooded lot it helps a lot on our electric bill. Today I left the thermostat on 80F, pulled the curtains and left a ceiling fan on for Marceline. It felt comfortable to me but I worried all day that she might be suffering.

When I got off of work I rushed home and found her eating hay. She didn't seem weakened or distressed so that was a relief! She's free running around my room right now but for future reference what are some symptoms of heat exhaustion in rabbits?


----------



## mdith4him

We leave things around 74-76 in the summertime. I've heard of some people freezing water in 20 oz. soda bottles, then slipping the bottles into socks so the bunnies can lie against it and cool down. I might try that this summer just to see if they like it or not. I wish we could keep things cooler (VA gets hot and humid in the summer), but we're watching that electric bill, too.


----------



## BunnyLove89

My house gets pretty hot in the summer, especially my room where Weston is. Weston has a cooling block (made for chinchillas) that he lays on when he gets too warm.


----------

